# WA Bobtail Lizard (Tiliqua rugosa) - boy or girl?



## WAShingleBack (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I know this question gets asked from time to time in this forum, but I'm having some trouble in identifying my latest addition to my lizard family.

Because of his long tail, I'm thinking he is a boy, but his demeanour and face is so similar to one of my other females.

I've taken a few pics and would appreciate to hear the thoughts of other bobtail lovers in this forum - I'm hoping its a female as I need more girls to breed with my bachelor boys!

Cheers


----------



## riotgirlckb (Feb 13, 2013)

unable to tell but a beautiful new addition, I cannot wait to have one for myselfmy dream lizard


----------



## varanophile (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi,

Looks very much like a female to me. As has been mentioned in previous posts about sexing shingles, tail length/size is not a useful characteristic for sexing WA (rugosa rugosa) shingles. Head and body shape are much more useful but can be tricky. Is he/she full size?

Nice looking shingle btw.


----------



## WAShingleBack (Feb 14, 2013)

I think he/she is full size - despite it's small head, they have a pretty big belly when laying flat, so maybe she is even pregnant?

fingers crossed she is a female because my two single males need some lovin'!


----------



## brown.snake (Feb 14, 2013)

it's a girl


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 14, 2013)

How do you know the other 2 are boys?


----------



## WAShingleBack (Feb 15, 2013)

View attachment 281965
View attachment 281938


My two boys (unless anyone tells me otherwise) have more of a triangular shape to their heads

Ive tried to upload some pics (they aren't great but are the most recent I have on my phone) but it doesn't seem to be uploading so I will try later using a computer


----------



## WAShingleBack (Feb 17, 2013)

Back again...here are my three boys (one wandered back into my garden yesterday...hadnt seen him for a few months...thought he was gone for good!)

Please let me know if I have the gender wrong!!


----------

